# ork speed freaks



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

so, I've looked and I haven't been able to find anything too useful about a speed freak army, so what would be my best bet if I were going to start one.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THat's weird you should have been able to find lots about speed freaks since they were very popular last codex. THe idea of a speed freaks army is really simple everything is mounted or is fast moving. So warbikes, deffkoptas, stormboyz, warbuggies and the popular battlewagon rush are things you will usually see in the army. 

So figure out what you would like to see in the army and you can post an army list in the army section and people can make comments on it.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd say a warboss or two (Maybe Wazdakka?) on bikes, a couple nob biker squads, and some boyz in trukks for troops. For fast attack use Deffkoptas or bikers. Pretty much, just use anything fast and make sure you don't use anything that wouldn't be able to keep up with your nob bikers.


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

so trukks are actually worth it?


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Trukks are not any more as they only give you an extra 6inches over a battlewagon compared to it's armour and capacity to transport 20 boyz.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

rokar4life said:


> so trukks are actually worth it?


In quantity yes since you're opponent won't be able to take 'em all down in time before the majority (hopefully) reach his line and give him a good smacking. Remember even though Ork armour sucks we make up for it in numbers :victory:. Oh and in case you wanted a short layout of what trukks can look like the most cost-effecient is just red-paint since its cheap and makes it go even further. The other upgrades are fine but you can easily over upgrade the trukks as the others are a bit of a gamble, wreckin' ball only works half the time, armour plates don't make much of a difference as most weapons headed your way are likely to blow you up and reinforced ram is situational as well. the only other upgrade I find that can help reliably is boarding plank since your Nob in the Trukk can swing his PK at nearby vehicles and units. Hope this helps :victory:.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

The reason you won’t find many recent tacticas is because while popular in 4th, the Kult of Speed has been surpassed in 5th by other far more effiecent lists. That said its still is solid since there isn’t such a thing as a bad Ork army type.

The two mech list are BW (Battle Wagon) or trukk (Looted Vehicles being a altogether more inferior choice then the others). Trukks are not as good as they were in 4th but are still the Orks best cheap transport. However it’s important to keep them cheap. It should be assumed however well the battle goes that chances are none of your trukk’s will survive the battle. In 40k terms they are the vehicle has the armour equivalent of soggy toilet paper and can be blown apart by bolter fire. Thus upgrades as mentioned by our good friend Grimskul are often just pts down the pan. The only one I would suggest is Red Paint. If you absolutely want a second then a big shoota would not be a bad idea since not only does it give the trukk something to do should it survive transporting its deadly cargo but it means that you wont be immobilised on a weapon destroyed result.

BW + KFF is a more expensive way to go but arguably a lot better. With a kff to protect them they will be a lot harder for your opponent to kill and you will find the bigger mobs more useful. Also you can take some supporting larger infantry mobs which since 5th are much better then their vehicle mounted brethren. Just remember the old way of 4 big shootas is over shot dead by the defensive weapons rule. Given the greater chance to survive I would suggest you give all you BW a Red paint, armour plates, grot riggers and 1 gun (I would suggest a Big Shoota to keep it cheap). As mentioned do not leave home without a Big Mekk with a KFF and if you can afford it some oiler grots for repair work. The KFF + the Mekk should keep the vehicles going long after a leman Russ would have bit the dust. Death rollers might be handy if only to give them something to do after the troops leap out (unlike trukks which have a tendancy of blowing up before, during or shortly after disembarkation a well used BW covered by a KFF will probably be intact after it has served its purpose so you may wantto consider a secondary role for them). Burnas and tankbusters work particularly well in conjunction with BW the first have their own meks to help keep the thing going while the latter give the BW firepower that the defensive weapons rule took away.

Please bare in mind whatever you do that since the changed in rules regarding dedicated transports you don’t have to use the transport for the squad its attached to and it can carry others, this is a great way to mount elites such as tankbusters who need to get close up in vehicles such as trukks

On a side note Murdocks mention of Nob Bikers while slighty different from a Kult of Speed in the original trukk sense is not without Merit. As I mentioned Kult of Speed isnt the best army type. Bikr Nobs are on the otherhand certainly up there and you might want to consider that. The high cost means they have few models cutting down on the time investment need and you will finding winning easier


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm gonna start using battlewagon list soon , like what morfangdakka said its a very good tactic for speed freaks.

In just 1500 points you can fit 4 battle wagons in an army , 3 groups of 20 boyz and a group of nobs with a HQ of your choice.The idea of 4 , 14 front armour transport vehicles is very nice.

In a recent tournament a person came 5th (maybe 4th) with a battle wagon list with ghazgull instead of a normal HQ choice.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

I play Speed freakz as well as "Dakka from beyond" as I call it (set up a strong artillery and Loota line in the back for fire support) in combination of my Pikkupz/Wagons and Bikes

My main Lists are either a bikerstorm with a Warboss on a Bike and 5-6 Bossbikers with Wazzdakka and two sqads of Warbikers in combination with two pikkupz or 4 Pikkupz or two battlewagons ....

Battlewagon:
Pro: Strong armour and high capacytiy
suggested equipment:
Ram / Red Paint/ add armour and one BS

Neg: Expensive even with my "simple" upgrades .. you may want to stay away from the armour and the ram but it has saved my day more than once to be able to move through terrain and reroll that test and not being stunned but just shacken so I can keep in truckin'

Pikkup:
Redpaint and ram ... anything else is just 4 fun!
as well as for the BW you might drop the Ram but again... rerolling dangeroius terrain and the ability to tank shock is sometimes priceless
Pro: 
rather cheap and does not use up a slot
fast... really fast with 19" /red paint
load up your troops , shoot and charge (or run and charge with a whaagh! Yes even speed freaks have a use for a whaagh! )
NEG: 
fragile! open topped and AV10 makes Pikkups a target even for S4 weapons (once I had one blown to pieces by BS of my fellow Ork here ...)
--> never use less than 2 ... even 2 are bound to suffer so badly you will not be happy
---> the load is for Orks very small imho and once your Mob has suffered enough loses they might run (losing fearlessnes is not nice and happens fast for 12 Orks) so you need "mass"

Therefore my one list has two wagons and two pikkupz where the Wagons build up a wall for the pikkupz to hide behind and then swarm left and right to the approriate targets or use 4 Pikkupz fro the beginning

in my Bikerlist the two Pikkupz just fill up the points till I have enbough money for the 3rd Mob of warbikers

Tactica:
Well I play around a lot and my main tactica is either:
"In your face!" - storming the enemy trying to get at him as fast as possible with as much boyz as I have. This requires lots of trukks and/or Wagons as they will eat a lot of fire and it will not work if the enemy is another Ork :alcoholic:

"Hide and Seek" - I use the terrain (yes we have a lot of it... thats why I use rams) to get close enough for a 13" sprint - callout my whaag deploy 2" - run D6" and charge 6" into CC

But I also play mixed list with firepower in the bock of my pikkupz as well as Stormboyz etc... so my tactics are always "just in time" developed :laugh:

But Speed freaks can be very succesfull if you keep in mind that you need at least two pikkupz to make sure even one reaches it target and keep in mind that though a 12-Ork big mob can hold out some time... it will run or be destroyed.
You have the advantage of flexibility and quick striking but you give up power a mass ork player has..

My prefered opponents are Tau, CSM, SM that try ti shoot me 
My "unpleasant" opponent are CSM, SM - if they are built for CC; Tyras with their Barbed strangelr (that S8 Template can rip Bikers and Trukks into pieces and most of the times they sync it so they HIT!)
My "most feared" opponent is my friend's Botz'n'mass Orks ... I have yet to find a good way to kill his botz as well as decimate his boyz ... burnaboyz in a trukk worked out great last tim but are also a one-hit-wonder and then I still have to get his Botz down ... but there is always a way
Therefore I have a sqad of Lootaz, a SAG Koptas and Burnaboyz as well as Stormboyz 
(ever seen the face when you deepstrike Zagstruks Vulchaboyz right in CC-range and rip apart his Carnifex or Taus etc... hihihihihihihi ... I know works only 2 of 3 times but always funny)

SO:
Speed freaks are maybe a bit less efficient on the first sight but are much more flexible with their tactics imho than the stupid "move-run-move-charge" mass Ork list and MUCH more fun imho if you use the right units

And please don't forget Buggies as they are a cheap alternative to Koptas for sync Bazukkas for tank hunting... I prefer koptas but some say Buggies are better.... matter of taste.

Speed freaks rock!


----------

